# New Member Question



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I went to the DFW Aquatic Plant Club site and paid my membership dues but when I tried to give any information about who I am or how to contact me I could not get it to work. Does anyone know who I should contact?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI Pam,how are you doing. welcome to aquaticplantcentral.com/ DFWAPC. the person you want to contact is nikolay. his screenname on here is (niko). HTH, JOEY.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Joey.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pam916, welcome to the club! Hope you can come to the August meeting. Niko plans to be there. If you don't get your info in time pm me and I will give me meeting address etc. details.  Hope to meet you there!


----------

